# für die Nichtraucher :-)  (german)

## shelljunkie

Die URL sieht komisch aus, ist aber wirklich von der Bundesregierung:

http://itc.napier.ac.uk/e-Petition/Bundestag/view_petition.asp?PetitionID=88

Wer es nicht glaubt, kann sich durchklicken:

http://www.bundestag.de/ausschuesse/a02/onlinepet/server.html

und dann "...zu öffentliche Petitionen des Deutschen Bundestages"

dann "Übersicht über Öffentliche Petitionen" (in der Mitte oben).

Macht mit!  :Smile: 

----------

## ChristyMcJesus

We're currently in the throes of getting a bunch of ridiculous anti-smoking laws in Britain. Bloody stupid government. People aren't babies; if smoke offends you, go somewhere else!

----------

## coriolan

Dieses Gesetz haben wir schon auch in Finland. Es gibt ein Deutches Forum, so I guess we should speak English here.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Off the Wall to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## shelljunkie

@ChristyMcJesus

I think it should be the other way round. If you want to smoke, go somewhere else.

----------

## slick

Ohje... das wird ganz sicher nicht mein Lieblingsthread werden...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

@slick, wer nen rauchenden Affen als Avatar hat, ist auch mit Sicherheit kein Nichtraucher  :Wink: 

Wie schaut das eigentlich mit den Petitionen aus? Braucht man da eine Mindest-Mitunterzeichner Anzahl?

Auf Wiki und der offiziellen HP vom Bundestag habe ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Vaarsuvius

ich bin fuer eine Raucherschutz-Petition. Wo gibts die?

----------

## slick

Apropos ... http://www.chatnoir.de/bestof/qualm.htm

aber mal ehrlich... ich habe keine Lust auf Zustände wie in den USA. Man fühlt sich ja jetzt schon als Aussätziger.Und wer von euch desöfteren mal zu Stoßzeiten ICE Fährt kennt das Dilemma. Ein Raucherabteil im ganzen Zug, für viel mehr Raucher. Und alle stehen dann im Bistro und die Luft da kannst schneiden. Und woher kommts? Weil Rauchen diskriminiert wird und immer weniger Raum geschaffen wird, wo es sich dann halt staut. Und wer ist schuld? Die Raucher?

Ich finde ich habe ein gutes Recht meine Gesundheit zu ruinieren, außerdem ists gut für die Rentenkasse. Und wenn dann möchte ich das Kaffee verboten wird, den Koffein ist auch ungesund und ich mags nicht. Außerdem blockieren die Kaffee-Süchtigen immer die "Teeküche" @ work und hinterlassen überall dunkle Kaffeeflecken, wenn sie den mal ihre Tassen nicht in meinem Büro vergessen... ach und warum nicht gleich Autos verbieten? Ich sage nur Rußpartikel, Abgase...

Und warum soll im öffentlichen Leben nicht das gelten was hier auch gilt? Feel free...

[x] <- mein Kreuz für mehr Rauch!

----------

## Lenz

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich finde ich habe ein gutes Recht meine Gesundheit zu ruinieren, außerdem ists gut für die Rentenkasse.

 

Das kann nicht dein ernst sein! Es kann dir zwar niemand verbieten, deine Gesundheit zu ruinieren, doch ist es halt so, dass für die Spätfolgen dieses "Spaßes" dann die Allgemeinheit mit den Krankenkassenbeiträgen zahlt. Und die Kosten die ein Raucher im Spätstadium irgendeiner Raucherkrankheit in seinen letzten Lebenswochen verursacht, dürften den "Rentenkassenvorteil" den du benennst bei Weitem wieder dahinschmelzen.

Wieso werden von der Krankenkasse für Raucher Entwöhnungskurse bezahlt, während Leute mit angeborenem Augenfehler ihre Brille lebenslang selber zahlen müssen?

Zudem geht es nicht primär nur um deine eigenen Gesundheit, sondern eben darum, dass Nichtraucher nicht genug geschützt sind in Deutschland. Wieso kann ich nicht Abends weggehen, ohne am nächsten morgen bestialisch nach Zigrarettenqualm zu stinken? Der Passivrauch-Zwang grenzt an Nötigung.

Zustände wie in den USA wünsche ich mir auch nicht, aber vor Passivrauchen sollten Nichtraucher schon besser geschützt werden.

----------

## Carlo

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wieso kann ich nicht Abends weggehen, ohne am nächsten morgen bestialisch nach Zigrarettenqualm zu stinken? Der Passivrauch-Zwang grenzt an Nötigung.

 

Es grenzt nicht nur...

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Zustände wie in den USA wünsche ich mir auch nicht, aber vor Passivrauchen sollten Nichtraucher schon besser geschützt werden.

 

Njet. Die massive gesellschaftliche Ächtung des Rauchens ist definitiv nötig - nicht um die Raucher zu diskriminieren, sondern um alle anderen zu schützen. Schließlich schickst du deine Kinder ja auch nicht in den Knast, wenn draußen ein Kinderficker rumläuft. Raucher sind (zumeist sehr rücksichtslose) Täter, nicht Opfer.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Wieso kann ich nicht Abends weggehen, ohne am nächsten morgen bestialisch nach Zigrarettenqualm zu stinken? Der Passivrauch-Zwang grenzt an Nötigung. 
> 
> Es grenzt nicht nur...
> 
>  *Lenz wrote:*   Zustände wie in den USA wünsche ich mir auch nicht, aber vor Passivrauchen sollten Nichtraucher schon besser geschützt werden. 
> ...

 

Da muss vollkommen zustimmen! Nieder mit den Rauchern!!!!!

----------

## think4urs11

Bitte etwas mehr Toleranz für Randgruppen aka Raucher, hab den Charakterfehler auch.

Ein Laster braucht jeder (außer Linux versteht sich)   :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Nun, ich denke, daß sich die Raucher im grossen und ganzen in der Vergangenheit durchaus etwas zu wenig rücksichtsvoll gezeigt haben, daher kann man die Gesetze gegen das Rauchen auch einfach als eine "Retourkutsche" betrachten. Mir persönlich wäre eigentlich eine vernunftbasierende Regelung diesbezüglich am liebsten, allerdings ist eine solche eher unrealistisch.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kann nicht dein ernst sein! Es kann dir zwar niemand verbieten, deine Gesundheit zu ruinieren, doch ist es halt so, dass für die Spätfolgen dieses "Spaßes"
> 
> dann die Allgemeinheit mit den Krankenkassenbeiträgen zahlt. Und die Kosten die ein Raucher im Spätstadium irgendeiner Raucherkrankheit in seinen letzten
> ...

 

Deine Rechnung kann aber auch ganzen falsch. Raucher sollen durchschnittlich 12 bis 18 Jahre (je nach studie ob es so

stimmt wissen ich nicht. Einigen wir uns einfach nur darauf das es einige Jahre weniger sind) eine geringer

Lebenserwartung habe als Nichtraucher. Das heisst das die Krankheiten die durch höherem alter zwangsläufig auftreten

bei Raucher nicht behandelt werden müssen. Was das bei einer durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von 72 bis 78 und

einer realen Renteneintrittsalter von ca. geschätzten  55 Jahren für die Renten/Krankenkasse bedeute kannst du dir selber ausrechnen.

Dann habe wir noch die Tabaksteuer da kommen auch einiges zusammen.

Dann kommt noch hinzu die komplette Tabackindustrie und sämtlich damit verbunden Steuer/Abgabe auch die der

Beschäftigten. Von dem was der Raucher den Sozialkassen erwirtschaftet/einspart bekommt der aber locker eine Lungenkrebs

einschlislich einem Raucherbein behandelt.

Und die Sache mit der Gerechtigkeit wieso muss der Antialkohliker für die Krankheiten eines Gelegenheitssäufers zahlen 

derjenige der auf sein Ernährung/Gewicht achtet für Krankheiten von Leute den es egal ist (und daraus resultierenden Krankheiten)

und die liste läßt sich beliebig erweitern.

Das Gejammer währe sicherlich groß wenn die Krankenkassenbeiträge nach den lastern der Versicherten berechnet würde z.B

Aufschläge für Übergewichtige,Alkoholtrinker usw. 99% der Leuten mit deiner argumentation geht es einfach nur darum andern

Leuten in die Tasche zu packen und die kosten für eigenen lastern habe natürlich die Gemeinschaft zu tragen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Njet. Die massive gesellschaftliche Ächtung des Rauchens ist definitiv nötig - nicht um die Raucher zu diskriminieren, sondern um alle anderen zu schützen.
> 
> Schließlich schickst du deine Kinder ja auch nicht in den Knast, wenn draußen ein Kinderficker rumläuft. Raucher sind (zumeist sehr rücksichtslose) Täter, nicht
> ...

 

In Deutschland ist in den meisten Behörden/Ämter/Öffentliche Verkehrsmitteln Rauchverbot. Wenn du Abends weggehen möchtest

kann du doch auch heute jederzeit dort hingehen wo Rauchverbot ist. Es darf heute schon jeder Gaststätten Besitzer

entscheiden ob/wo in seinen Räumlichkeiten geraucht werden darf oder nicht wie jemand wie du darauf kommt das in allen

Gaststätten/Discos usw. die er besuchen möchtest Rauchverbot zu herrschen hat ist für mich nicht verständlich. Wenn

der Rauche ein Keipe/Restaurant besuchen möchte wo Rauchverbot herrscht hat er sich halt danach zu richten aber genauso gut

muss der Nichtraucher eben damit abfinden wenn er in eine Kneipe/Restaurant geht wo kein Rauchverbot herrscht.

Das Tread zeigt einfach nur das sobald irgendwelche Leute (meinen) irgentetwas sei ein Vorteil für sie 

dann hat es gefälligst auch so zu geschehen aber Toleranz andere gegenüber kennen sie nicht (und ich mein nicht nur

Raucher <-> Nichtraucher). Habe nur noch einen Wunsch: 

Hoffentlich erschlägt mich jemand sollte ich mal so werden.

MfG

----------

## think4urs11

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Mir persönlich wäre eigentlich eine vernunftbasierende Regelung diesbezüglich am liebsten, allerdings ist eine solche eher unrealistisch.

 

Schließe mich an. Die Gesellschaft in der wir leben ist aber leider nicht auf tolerant sein und selbst denken ausgelegt sondern auf 'die da oben werdens schon richten' - deswegen werden wir ja auch früher oder später ob der Regelungswut/Anwaltsflut ersticken und nicht wegen 'der paar' Raucher. Probleme gibts genug, Raucher sind nur ein vergleichsweise kleines.

Und ja, ich passe mich der Umgebung an in der ich bin. In der Wohnung eines Nichtrauchers rauch ich halt nicht, so what?

----------

## Lenz

Ja wenn das nun so einfach wäre... wenn man mit Freunden weggeht sagt man normalerweise nicht "ne ich komm nicht mit, da wird geraucht". Und außerdem kenne ich keine Kneipe, in der generelles Rauchverbot herrscht.

Und wieso sollten Nichtraucher Rauchern gegenüber tolerant sein, wenn dies bedeutet sich zuqualmen zu lassen? Dafür müssten Raucher doch erstmal Rücksicht gegenüber Nichtrauchern nehmen. Der Nichtraucher kann sich gegen den blauen Dunst nämlich nicht wehren. Oder soll man jetzt um Raucher nicht zu diskriminieren zuhause bleiben und Abends nicht mehr weggehen? Das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Also ich finde es dermassen ekelhaft, wenn ich am abend unterwegs bin, und ich den ganzen Besoffenen begegne. Die stinken richtig eklig nach Alkohol, v.a. nach Bier, und für einen Antialkoholiker wie mich ist es eine Zumutung, das riechen zu muessen. Noch schlimmer wirds wenn die sich übergeben müssen/mussten, oder wenn sie in Gruppen unterwegs sind - da wirds dann gerne auch mal laut.

Und durch den Alkohol ruinieren die eh nur ihre Gesundheit und werden eines Tages krank und brauchen unsere Krankenkassenbeiträge.

Sollen wir deshalb den Alkohol komplett verbieten und damit auch das kühle Bierchen im Sommer im Biergarten?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich selber bin ab 1. August dieses Jahres (Nationalfeiertag der Schweiz) drei Jahre Zigarettenfrei. Habe kurz vor dem auföhren 1 Päckchen (mit 20 Zigaretten  :Wink:  ) pro Tag geraucht.

In dieser Zeit habe ich im Schnitt (die Preise sind massiv gestiegen) 5000 CHF (~3200 ) gespart. Ausserdem ist Kochen/Essen für mich zu einem neuen Hobby geworden. Seit ich nicht mehr rauche kann ich viel mehr Düfte unterscheiden und auch die Geschmacksnerven machen beim Essen purzelbäume. 

Also für mich hat sich das aufhören gelohnt.

Aber einfach so war das nicht möglich. Ich habe lange Zeit immer wieder probiert aufzuhören, was aber nie wirklich geklappt hat. Irgendwann habe ich dann mal von Allen Carr das Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" gesehen. Es kostete damals gerade mal 15 CHF (Also 3 Schachteln Zigaretten  :Wink:  ) Und ich sagte mir... Was solls, hilft es nichts, schadet es nichts...

Und es funktionierte wirklich! Den einzigen "echten" Aufwand den ich beim aufhören hatte, war das lesen des Buches. Nach der letzten Seite war ich Rauchfrei und wusste, dass ich in Zukunft keine Zigaretten mehr brauchen werde. Wohlgemerkt "brauchen werde" und nicht "nicht mehr anfassen darf". Ich darf so viele Zigaretten rauchen wie ich will! Aber ich will gar nicht  :Mr. Green: 

Im übrigen ist das Buch für Linuxer sehr geeignet. Denn es erzählt einem ganz simpel wie man sich dem Rauchzwang (und dem seid Ihr unterlegen liebe rauchenden, sonst könntet Ihr ohne Probleme die Zigarette weglegen und eine 3 Monatige Pause machen.) entledigen kann. Die Methode ist dabei so einfach, dass man sich wahrlich an den Kopf fassen muss und sich fragen muss, warum ist das mir nicht schon früher eingefallen. Wie beim Windows User, welcher sich (ernsthaft) mit Linux auseinander setzt und sich danach fragt, wieso er Jahrelang dieses vermurkste System benutzen musste wo es doch viel einfacher geht.

Aber jetzt bitte keinen Flamewar (höchstens Smokewar) wegen des Posts. Ich will niemanden zum nichtraucher bekehren. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen unter euch der schon länger versucht aufzuhören und bisher einfach nicht den richtigen Weg dazu gefunden hat. Gebt euch einen rutsch und kauft einfach das Buch. So wie ihr damals einfach mal dieses komische Gentoo ausprobiert habt, so könnte es ja auch sein, dass dieses Buch wirklich vom Rauchen befreit  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterjack

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Der Passivrauch-Zwang grenzt an Nötigung.

 

Da geb ich voll Recht. Ich bin Raucher, immer noch. Ich würde gerne aufhörem, kriege es aber nicht gebacken, weil in Kneipen etc immer einen etwas vorgeraucht wird und die vier Euro im besoffenen Zustand schnell in den Automat gedrückt sind. Und wegen dem Aufhören mit Rauchen sich zu isolieren, nein danke. Rauchen gehört in Kneipen allgemein verboten. Klar ist es diskrimierend für die Raucher, aber die Nichtraucher haben ein Recht auf rauchfreie Kneipen, das ihnen bislang nicht gewährt wird. sorry slick, aber rauchen ist nix weiter als eine abartige sehr schwer zu überwindende sucht und eine plage für nichtraucher. sinnlose vergleiche mit autos zählt nicht, die bestimmungen werden da auch immer härter was die schadstoff-emmissionen anbelangt. und ja rauchen sollte diskrimiert werden umso leichter fällt das aufhören, scheiß gesellschaftlich etablierte sucht. und kiffer werden bedeutend mehr diskrimiert, obwohl hasch bedeutend harmloser ist, zumindest gibt es keine körperliche abhängigkeit oder körperliche schädigungen bis auf eventuelle lungenschäden (die es ja beim rauchen auch gibt). nicht um vorurteile zu schaffen, ich kiffe nicht  :Wink: 

Jo, jetzt muss ich nur noch es schaffen, mit der scheiß sucht endlich einen schlußstrich zu ziehen. für einen bekennenden kneipen-gänger sehr schwer

interessantes bild

@STiGMaTa_ch, thx für den tipp mit den buch, werde mit das demnächst zu gemüte führen  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ja wenn das nun so einfach wäre... wenn man mit Freunden weggeht sagt man normalerweise nicht "ne ich komm nicht mit, da wird geraucht". 

 

Doch wäre es wenn die Menschen nicht so egoistisch wären. Wie bereits gesagt, sehr viele (sieht man ja auch teils in diesem Thread) sind mit einer sehr niedrigen Toleranzschwelle unterwegs. Was dazu kommt ist mangelnder Respekt anderen gegenüber.

Jeder geistig gesunde Erwachsene sollte eigentlich dazu in der Lage zu sein vernünftig zu handeln, d.h. Rücksicht zu nehmen, sich seinem Umfeld anzupassen, Dinge zu meiden die ihn warum auch immer nerven, fremde Meinungen und Handlungsweisen zu respektieren, etc...

Wenn ich irgendwas nicht abkann dann sind das intolerante egoistische Menschen die meinen anderen ihr Weltbild aufoktruieren zu müssen (telefonieren im Kino/Restaurant, links-BMW-Fahrer auf der Autobahn, militante Nichtraucher, OSS-Prediger, nicht-der-Oma-den-Platz-Geber im ÖPNV, ...)

Was mich angeht verweigere ich mich z.B. komplett überlauten/füllten Lokalitäten. Erstens weil ich keine Lust habe meinem Gegenüber den Abend über nur ins Ohr zu schreien und trotzdem nur die Hälfte zu verstehen und zum zweiten kann ich dieses Sardinengefühl auch jederzeit im ÖPNV haben. Die Kombination aus Rauch- und Alkoholmief nach Verlassen solcher Lokalitäten tut ein übriges dazu und das sage ich als (Rauch)-Verursacher.

Kurz gesagt das Leben im allgemeinen wäre VIEL einfacher wenn wir alle nicht bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit gegeneinander arbeiten würden sondern miteinander. Im OSS-Lager funktioniert das doch auch, dieses Forum ist das beste Beispiel.

----------

## Lenz

Es ist nun aber so, dass der Stärkere auf den Schwächeren Rücksicht nehmen sollte. So wie der Autofahrer auf den Fußgänger, der Raucher auf den Nichtraucher. Der Nichtraucher kann auf einen Rauchenden kaum Rücksicht nehmen, er kann es nur tolerieren.

Im übrigen bin ich tolerant gegenüber Rauchern, und diesbezüglich nicht egoistisch. Wenn Freunde zu besuch kommen erlaube ich sogar in meiner Wohnung zu rauchen. Denn das ist mal eine Ausnahme und danach kann ich lüften. Wo nehmen denn Raucher im öffentlichen Leben Rücksicht auf Nichtraucher, außer wenn's verboten ist? Die von dir geforderte Toleranz ist schon arg einseitig! Oder wo ist da das "Miteinander", wie du es beschreibst, wenn der Nichtraucher sich zuqualmen lassen muss und dies tolierieren soll. Da gibt der Nichtraucher nur, und der Raucher nimmt nur. Wo gibt aber der Raucher was zurück?

----------

## think4urs11

ist doch genau was ich meine.

Die meisten Leute denken bestenfalls bis zu ihrem eigenen Tellerrand. Und ein Raucher der da raucht wo sich andere gestört fühlen ist nunmal intolerant, genauso wie ein Nichtraucher der sich im Lokal mitten in die Raucherecke setzt und dann mault.

Immer nur zu sagen der stärkere muß auf den schwächeren Rücksicht nehmen ist (imho) auch der falsche Ansatz. Wenn schon dann sollte *jeder* *immer* und *überall* seine Handlungen so auslegen das andere dadurch nicht belästigt werden. Das mag etwas theoretisch und umständlich klingen - bis man es mal probiert.

Einfach mal wirklich bewußt durch den Tag gehen und sich *immer* überlegen was das was ich gerade tun will an Auswirkungen auf andere haben kann. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit gewöhnt man sich dann gewisse 'asshole'-Angewohnheiten automatisch ab. Der Mensch an sich nimmt viel zu vieles als gottgegeben hin ohne darüber nachzudenken. Man kann lernen viel bewußter durchs Leben zu gehen - und als Nebeneffekt verschwinden dabei diverse bad habits ganz automatisch, war bei mir jedenfalls so.

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Bitte etwas mehr Toleranz für Randgruppen aka Raucher

 

Habe ich lange Jahre geübt - irgendwann hat man's nur noch satt.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Mir persönlich wäre eigentlich eine vernunftbasierende Regelung diesbezüglich am liebsten, allerdings ist eine solche eher unrealistisch.

 

Vernünftig wäre, wenn kein Raucher da rauchen würde, wo Nichtraucher sind oder sein könnten. Freiwillig tut das kein Raucher. Also ist die gesetzliche Keule nötig.

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> kann du doch auch heute jederzeit dort hingehen wo Rauchverbot ist. Es darf heute schon jeder Gaststätten Besitzer
> 
> entscheiden ob/wo in seinen Räumlichkeiten geraucht werden darf oder nicht wie jemand wie du darauf kommt das in allen
> 
> Gaststätten/Discos usw. die er besuchen möchtest Rauchverbot zu herrschen hat ist für mich nicht verständlich. Wenn
> ...

 

Vergiß es. Gibt's nicht. Außerdem ist es nicht einsehbar, meine Freiheit von unverbesserlichen Raucherschloten einschränken zu lassen.

Die Gesundheits-/Kostendiskussion finde ich übrigens müßig. Ich will dem Gestank nicht mehr ausgesetzt sein. Punkt.

 *kil wrote:*   

> Also ich finde es dermassen ekelhaft, wenn ich am abend unterwegs bin, und ich den ganzen Besoffenen begegne. Die stinken richtig eklig nach Alkohol, v.a. nach Bier, und für einen Antialkoholiker wie mich ist es eine Zumutung, das riechen zu muessen.

 

War ja zu erwarten das das kommt. Wie üblich ist nicht alles was hinkt ein Vergleich. Raucher sind quasi allgegenwärtig und die Abgase sind in einem viel weiteren Umkreis störend. Und gegen einen Säufer am Arbeitsplatz kann man wesentlich massiver vorgehen, als gegen Raucher.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Und gegen einen Säufer am Arbeitsplatz kann man wesentlich massiver vorgehen, als gegen Raucher.

 

Sorry aber das ist schlicht falsch!

Als Arbeitgeber habe ich sehr wohl die Möglichkeit ein allgemeines Rauchverbot auszusprechen und den 'Unverbesserlichen' ggf. eine Raucherecke zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wer sich nicht daran hält kann mit einer Abmahnung bedacht werden und allem was darauf folgen kann.

Je nach Betrieb kann das auch direkt ein Grund für eine firstlose Kündigung und/oder Anzeige sein - Feuerschutztechnische Maßnahmen, explosionsgefährdete Arbeitsplätze etc.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Vernünftig wäre, wenn kein Raucher da rauchen würde, wo Nichtraucher sind oder sein könnten. Freiwillig tut das kein Raucher. Also ist die gesetzliche Keule nötig. 

 

Du verallgemeinerst. Genausogut könnte ich sagen solange es in diesem Land noch erlaubt ist legal zu rauchen kann ich das tun wo immer ich will - ist genauso verkehrt.

Wenn beide Seiten nicht direkt aufeinander einkloppen sondern eine gemeinsame Basis finden mit der beide leben können (eben z.B. das Raucherzimmer am Ende des Bürotraktes) ist das ganze wesentlich produktiver und weniger mit Aggressionen belastet.

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Als Arbeitgeber habe ich sehr wohl die Möglichkeit ein allgemeines Rauchverbot auszusprechen und den 'Unverbesserlichen' ggf. eine Raucherecke zur Verfügung zu stellen.

 

Du stinkst als Raucher auch noch sehr stark, wenn du von der Raucherecke zurückkommst - eigentlich stinkst du mehr oder weniger ständig. Das Ziel einer gesetzlichen Regelung ist nicht, Raucher in eine Ecke zu drängen, sondern langfristing den prozentualen Anteil der Raucher in der Bevölkerung zu senken. Raucherecken sind schlicht überflüssig. Wer so stark Nikotionabhängig ist, daß er den Arbeitstag ohne Zigarette nicht duchsteht, sollte eine Therapie bekommen - genauso wie Säufer.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Je nach Betrieb kann das auch direkt ein Grund für eine firstlose Kündigung und/oder Anzeige sein - Feuerschutztechnische Maßnahmen, explosionsgefährdete Arbeitsplätze etc.

 

Bißchen weit ab vom Schuß.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Vernünftig wäre, wenn kein Raucher da rauchen würde, wo Nichtraucher sind oder sein könnten. Freiwillig tut das kein Raucher. Also ist die gesetzliche Keule nötig.  
> 
> Du verallgemeinerst.

 

Inwiefern? Es sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, daß außererhalb von Raucherklubs, den privaten vier Wänden und an der frischen Luft nicht geraucht wird.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Genausogut könnte ich sagen solange es in diesem Land noch erlaubt ist legal zu rauchen kann ich das tun wo immer ich will - ist genauso verkehrt.

 

Im Prinzip ist das heute ja so. Und genau das gilt es zu ändern.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Inwiefern? Es sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, daß außererhalb von Raucherklubs, den privaten vier Wänden und an der frischen Luft nicht geraucht wird.

 

Du hast verstanden worauf ich hinauswollte. Nämlich ein vernünftiges Miteinander. Wenn ich das kann (als Raucher) dann kann ich das auch von anderen Rauchern erwarten. Spätestens wenn ich merke das sich jemand gestört fühlt durch das was ich tue überdenke ich was ich da tue und ob 'der da' vielleicht nicht recht hat.

Im professionellen Umfeld erwarte ich von meinen Kollegen ja auch nicht mehr als ich mir selbst zutraue. (ok der letzte Satz hinkt jetzt wirklich *g*)

----------

## ixo

Um es vielleicht einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Wenn ich jemanden verletzte, werde ich bestraft; wenn ich z.B. jemanden nur leicht ohrfeige, bin ich dran, auch wenn der Geschlagene in dem Fall keine wirkliche Verletzung / Beeinträchtigung der Gesundheit davonzieht. Es ist richtig, dass das nicht erlaubt ist.

Die empfindlichste Stelle es Menschen ist das Atmungsorgan. (Wer's nicht glaubt, atme 'mal ein paar Minuten nicht oder atme 'mal verdünnte Säure ein.) Und genau hier wird man von Rauchern verletzt, indem man - gegen seinen Willen - gezwungen wird, Gifte einzuatmen, nur weil man sich an öffentlich zugänglichen Orten aufhält. Besonders ekelhaft ist das, wenn man in ein Restaurant geht und dann beim Essen zugequalmt wird. (Es gibt kaum (gescheite) Restaurants mit abgetrennten Raucherecken (, aus denen auch kein Qualm herüberzieht.) Ich gehe z.B. aus diesem Grund mit meiner Familie kaum noch essen, weil fast immer irgendso ein Typ anfängt zu qualmen.)

Nichtraucher zuzuqualmen ist nichts anderes als Körperverletzung, letztendlich bei vielen mit Todesfolge.Last edited by ixo on Sat Mar 25, 2006 5:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Nämlich ein vernünftiges Miteinander.

 

So naiv darauf zu hoffen, war ich mal. Jetzt bin ich ziemlich kompromißlos, was diese Problematik angeht.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja wenn das nun so einfach wäre... wenn man mit Freunden weggeht sagt man normalerweise nicht "ne ich komm nicht mit, da wird geraucht". Und außerdem kenne ich keine Kneipe, in der generelles Rauchverbot herrscht.
> 
> Und wieso sollten Nichtraucher Rauchern gegenüber tolerant sein, wenn dies bedeutet sich zuqualmen zu lassen? Dafür müssten Raucher doch erstmal Rücksicht gegenüber Nichtrauchern nehmen. Der Nichtraucher kann sich gegen den blauen Dunst nämlich nicht wehren. Oder soll man jetzt um Raucher nicht zu diskriminieren zuhause bleiben und Abends nicht mehr weggehen? Das kann's ja wohl nicht sein.
> ...

 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vergiß es. Gibt's nicht. Außerdem ist es nicht einsehbar, meine Freiheit von unverbesserlichen Raucherschloten einschränken zu lassen.
> 
> Die Gesundheits-/Kostendiskussion finde ich übrigens müßig. Ich will dem Gestank nicht mehr ausgesetzt sein. Punkt.
> ...

 

Und genau das ist der Punkt. Du bist durch den Gesetze/Verordnungen wie auch immer ausreichend geschützt (Arbeitsplatz

öffentlichen Gebäuden usw.) und wirst von Raucher auch nur dann belästigt wenn du Raucher in deiner Freizeit hinterherrennst.

Du kannst Restaurant/Kneipen usw. besuchen dir zusagen was auch schon immer funktioniert (der Punk geht ja

auch nicht in Lokale für Rocker der Hetro nicht in Lokalitäten für Schwule weil es ihnen halt nicht zusagt). Wenn Leute

wie Ihr halt nur dort hingeht wo nicht geraucht wird würde der Markt das von ganz alleine regeln (wenn er das

nicht schon geregelt hat) aber das tut Ihr ja nicht sonder spielt den rückradlosen Mitläufer. Der Punkt ist doch der

das in den Lokalitäten wie Ihr behauptet sie es deshalb nicht gibt weil da keiner hingeht bzw. meiner Ansicht gibt es sie

doch aber niemand dort hingeht weil dort tote Hose ist. Andersherum heisst das aber das Ihr dorthin geht wo was los ist aber nur 

deshalb weil sich dort Leute befinden die euch zutiefst zu wider seien müssten (die einen rauchen und die anderen haben keine Problem damit).

Da frage ich mich wer da wem mehr nervt der Raucher dem Nichtraucher oder aber der kleine Diktator der mir hinterher-dackelt

meine Gesellschaft sucht mir dann aber vorschreiben möchte wie Ich mich in meiner Freizeit zu verhalten habe bzw. was

mir zuwider zu seien hat oder nicht.

Festzuhalten bleibt einfach kein Nichtraucher wird in der heutigen zeit in Deutschland mehr durch einen Raucher belästigt

dafür benötigen wir keine Gesetze der Nichtraucher wird nur dann belästigt wen er die Gesellschaft des Raucher sucht.

MfG

----------

## Lenz

Klar, ich renne den Rauchern natürlich hinterher, wenn ich mal eben in eine Kneipe oder ein Restaurant gehen möchte. Da haben Nichtraucher doch auch gar nix verloren! Ich könnte mich ja etwas bemühen und eine spezielle Nichtraucher-Lokalität aufsuchen. Da bin ich dann sehr spontan und da trifft das Ambiente auch sicher ganz mein Geschmack.[/Ironie]

Was du da forderst ist eine derbe Einschränkung für jeden Nichtraucher. Mir ist hier kein einziges Nichtraucherlokal bekannt. DAS SIND DIE FAKTEN! (achso klar, der schwarze Peter liegt natürlich wieder bei mir, ich könnte ja die 100 km in die nächste Großstadt fahren, wo es ein solches Spezialrestaurant gibt).

----------

## amne

So auf die Schnelle fallen mir in Graz 3 Nichtraucherdinger ein:

Cafe-Preinsack Nichtraucherzone - geht glaube ich nicht besonders gut, aber ich bin nicht der Kaffeehaustyp.  :Wink: 

Nichtraucherbereich im Brot und Spiele (Billiard, Ess- und Abendlokal) - Platz für ca. 20-30 Leute und immer bumvoll. Der Grazer Securitytreff findet dort regelmässig statt - die Raucher gehen halt zum Rauchen an die Bar hinaus.

Tribeka Technikerstrasse (so amerikanisches Kaffehausding) - Nichtraucher only, aber draussen kann man rauchen.

Tribeka Südtirolerplatz - unten Nichtraucher, oben Raucher - beides meist gut besucht. WLAN gibts dort übrigens auch.

Sprich: Es funktioniert, es gibt Interesse an Nichtraucherzonen in Lokalen und langsam auch ein steigendes Angebot. Finde ich eigentlich toll.

Wenn eine Zone als Raucherzone ausgeschrieben ist (und das ist halt zum Pech der Nichtraucher oft das ganze Lokal) krachen natürlich zwei Interessensgruppen aufeinander wenn der Nichtraucher den Raucher am Nebentisch auffordert weniger zu rauchen - Idealerweise sollte man vielleicht dann einmal mit dem Wirt reden, ob es nicht möglich wäre das Lokal in Raucher, Nichtraucher, Veganer, Religiöse Fanatiker und Linuxfrickler (+ alle daraus möglichen Kombinationen) zu unterteilen. Sofern man ihn davon überzeugen kann, dass es ihm auch etwas bringt (z.B. mehr zufriedene Kunden = Geschäft) sollte das von Erfolg gekrönt sein. 

Abgesehen davon: Man braucht nicht für jeden Mist ein Gesetz, mir persönlich graust es davor, jeden Blödsinn über den Exekutivweg mit meinem Gegenüber abzuklären. Oft erreicht schon ein höfliches Wort mehr als 3 Polizisten mit einem Gesetz.

----------

## Lenz

 *amne wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon: Man braucht nicht für jeden Mist ein Gesetz, mir persönlich graust es davor, jeden Blödsinn über den Exekutivweg mit meinem Gegenüber abzuklären. Oft erreicht schon ein höfliches Wort mehr als 3 Polizisten mit einem Gesetz.

 

Im Idealfall wäre das so. Im Zug wollte mir allerdings letzens erst jemand eins auf die Fresse hauen, nachdem ich ihn höflich gebeten habe im Nichtraucherabteil doch bitte nicht zu rauchen.

Graz ist mit über 220.000 Einwohnern auch keine Kleinstadt. Da hat man mit Nichtraucherlokalen wohl mehr Chancen. Trotzdem sind 3 Nichtraucherlokalitäten im Verhältnis zu der Anzahl der Lokale in denen geraucht wird nicht gerade viel.

----------

## Anarcho

Nur mal so zu den "Finanziellen Einbussen" die immer befürchtet werden:

In Irland wurde schon um gestellt und die Iren rauchen auch wie die Irren. 

Und was muss ich da im Pub erleben? Voll bis unters Dach! Da bleibt jetzt keiner zuhause weil er nicht rauchen darf, die gehen alle schön friedlich nach draussen und gut ist.

Alle sind damit zufrieden und die Kundschaft ist geblieben!

Und mal im Ernst: Für einen Raucher ist das Übel mal eben nach draussen zu gehen doch nun wirklich deutlich niedriger als das Gequalme ui ertragen für einen Nichtraucher!

Wegen mir soll sich jeder Idiot (tut mir leid, aber Raucher halte ich aus diesem Grund für Idioten, das habe ich auch meinem Vater gesagt) zuhause die Bude vollqualmen, die Lunge ruinieren und sich hoffentlich die Bude abfackeln weil er mit der Fluppe im Mund eingeschlafen ist. Ist mir scheissegal, solange er mich damit in Ruhe lässt.

Genauso sehe ich es mit Religiösen. Soll doch jeder an den glauben an den er will. Solange er nicht versucht mich da irgendwie mit reinzuziehen ist mir das auch egal.

Und Raser sollen sich auch meinetwegen um den nächsten Baum wickeln.

Vielleicht wird dann doch noch der ein oder andere schlau drauss.

Nichtsdestrotrotz gibt es im Grunde nur 2 Wege die Anzahl an Rauchern einzudämmen:

1. Der Preis

2. Die gesellschaftliche Anerkennung bzw. Ablehnung

An beidem wird gearbeitet und das ist gut so.

----------

## Deever

Also von mir aus kann gerade in Pubs ein Raucherecken bestehen bleiben. Gerade der leichte Rauch gibt einem Pub IMHO erst die richtige Stimmung. Auch bin ich nicht der Meinung, daß man solcherlei Probleme ausschließlich mit Gesetzen und Verboten beikommt.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Carlo

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Du bist durch den Gesetze/Verordnungen wie auch immer ausreichend geschützt (Arbeitsplatz
> 
> öffentlichen Gebäuden usw.) und wirst von Raucher auch nur dann belästigt wenn du Raucher in deiner Freizeit hinterherrennst.

 

Entweder bist du ein suuupertoleranter grüner Birkenstock-Schuh-Träger oder rauchst selbst, daß du es nicht einsiehst. Nichtraucher sind nicht ausreichend geschützt, solange in öffentlichen, geschlossenen Räumen geraucht werden darf. Die Idee, Nichtraucher hätten sich entsprechende Läden zu suchen, ist eine realitätsfremde, bodenlose Frechheit.

----------

## himpierre

Irgendwie eine ermüdende Diskussion, oder? Die Nichtraucher haben natürlich völlig recht mit Ihrer Forderung nach Rauchfreiheit. Und ohne gesetzliche Regelung werden sie mich auch nicht davon abbringen in Restaurants und Kneipen zu rauchen. Ich hoffe nur es gibt dann auch noch Raucherkneipen.  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## Anarcho

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Die Nichtraucher haben natürlich völlig recht mit Ihrer Forderung nach Rauchfreiheit. Und ohne gesetzliche Regelung werden sie mich auch nicht davon abbringen in Restaurants und Kneipen zu rauchen.

 

Der typisch rücksichtsvolle Raucher. Ich könnt kotzen!

----------

## energyman76b

 *slick wrote:*   

> Apropos ... http://www.chatnoir.de/bestof/qualm.htm
> 
> aber mal ehrlich... ich habe keine Lust auf Zustände wie in den USA. Man fühlt sich ja jetzt schon als Aussätziger.Und wer von euch desöfteren mal zu Stoßzeiten ICE Fährt kennt das Dilemma. Ein Raucherabteil im ganzen Zug, für viel mehr Raucher. Und alle stehen dann im Bistro und die Luft da kannst schneiden. Und woher kommts? Weil Rauchen diskriminiert wird und immer weniger Raum geschaffen wird, wo es sich dann halt staut. Und wer ist schuld? Die Raucher?
> 
> Ich finde ich habe ein gutes Recht meine Gesundheit zu ruinieren, außerdem ists gut für die Rentenkasse. Und wenn dann möchte ich das Kaffee verboten wird, den Koffein ist auch ungesund und ich mags nicht. Außerdem blockieren die Kaffee-Süchtigen immer die "Teeküche" @ work und hinterlassen überall dunkle Kaffeeflecken, wenn sie den mal ihre Tassen nicht in meinem Büro vergessen... ach und warum nicht gleich Autos verbieten? Ich sage nur Rußpartikel, Abgase...
> ...

 

natürlich sind die Raucher schuld!

Die sind es, die ihre kleine Sucht nichtmal für eine Stunde unter Kontrolle bringen können.

Und ich habe ganz sicher keine Lust, daß sich die Qualmbeutel über dne ganzen Zug ausbreiten und alles verpesten. Eine Zigarette ruiniert die Luft im ganzen Waggon.

Natürlich hast du das Recht DEINE Gesundheit zu ruinieren - aber du hast KEIN Recht, MEINE Gesundheit mitzuruinieren.

Dann solltest du aber auch auf die Behandlung deiner Raucherbeine verzichten. Und wenn der Eumel nicht mehr stehen will, sollte es auch keinen Bauchaortenbypass für dich geben. Von der Behandlung des Lungen/Kehlkopf/Darmkrebs ganz zu schweigen.

Denn eine solche OP (Bypass) kostet gleich mal mehrere 10tausend Euro.

Was ihr der Rentenkasse spart, kostet ihr den Krankenkasse 3fach.

Wenn du nichtmal für eine Zugfahrt die Finger von den Kippen lassen kannst, bist du einfach nur bemitleidenswert.

Und komm mir nicht mit Sucht - ich habe eine ganze Weile Tabak geschnupft. Da wirkt der Nikotin deutlich stärker. Ich hatte aber auch kein Problem damit, nach Monaten des Dauerschnupfens einfach von heut auf morgen aufzuhören.

Aber hey, ich habe einen Vorschlag:

Raucher dürfen überall Rauchen, Nichtraucher dürfen Raucher überall mit Waffengewalt daran hindern, wenn es sie stört. Na? Wäre das ein Vorschlag? Ich mach schonmal das Handbeil scharf. Oder wäre dir das zuviel Freihiet für die Nichtraucher?

Aber warum so bigot? Du verlangst doch auch die Freiheit andere belästigen und Krankmachen zu dürfen. Also sollten die anderen auch die Freiheit haben, das gleiche mit dir zu machen.

Kopf ab - klingt gut, oder?

----------

## amne

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und ich habe ganz sicher keine Lust, daß sich die Qualmbeutel über dne ganzen Zug ausbreiten und alles verpesten. Eine Zigarette ruiniert die Luft im ganzen Waggon.
> 
> 

 

Also bei uns in Österreich gibt es sogenannte Raucherabteile, dort darf geraucht werden - in den Nichtraucherabteilen nicht. Dazwischen sind sogenannte Wände mit sogenannten Türen, die verhindern, dass der Rauch sich ins Nichtraucherabteil ausbreitet. Funktioniert schon seit Jahren gut, vielleicht sollte man das in Deutschland auch einführen.  :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

@amne

du hast (zumindest mich) nicht richtig verstanden.

Ich habe das zitierte Posting so verstanden, als wolle der Poster, daß man in dne ganzen Zügen rauchen darf, anstatt, wie bisher, nur in den Raucherabteilen (und die gibt es natürlich auch bei 'uns'). Allerdings sind in einigen Wagen, insbesondere aus den 70ern, keine wirkliche Trennungen vorhanden ....

Raucher sollen sich nicht beklagen. Die sind es, die alles verpesten und mit ihren Zigaretten überall Löcher reinbrennen. 

Aber ich bin ja auch dafür, daß jeder Raucher einen Gentest machen muß - und wenn mal wieder eine Kippe auf der Straße liegt, gleich 5000¤ Strafe ....

----------

## Deever

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *himpierre wrote:*   Die Nichtraucher haben natürlich völlig recht mit Ihrer Forderung nach Rauchfreiheit. Und ohne gesetzliche Regelung werden sie mich auch nicht davon abbringen in Restaurants und Kneipen zu rauchen. 
> 
> Der typisch rücksichtsvolle Raucher. Ich könnt kotzen!

 Das müßtest du jedoch schon etwas genauer ausführen, da mir der Sinn dieser Aussage nicht ganz klar erscheint. Warum sollten Raucher nicht ihre eigenen Restaurants haben? Daß man Nichtraucher an die Wand drängt, indem man keine rauchfreien Zonen deklariert oder sie ignoriert, finde ich nicht in Ordnung, aber was soll daran schlimm sein, wenn Raucher unter sich ihrer Sucht nachgehen?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## energyman76b

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *himpierre wrote:*   Die Nichtraucher haben natürlich völlig recht mit Ihrer Forderung nach Rauchfreiheit. Und ohne gesetzliche Regelung werden sie mich auch nicht davon abbringen in Restaurants und Kneipen zu rauchen. 
> 
> Der typisch rücksichtsvolle Raucher. Ich könnt kotzen! Das müßtest du jedoch schon etwas genauer ausführen, da mir der Sinn dieser Aussage nicht ganz klar erscheint. Warum sollten Raucher nicht ihre eigenen Restaurants haben? Daß man Nichtraucher an die Wand drängt, indem man keine rauchfreien Zonen deklariert oder sie ignoriert, finde ich nicht in Ordnung, aber was soll daran schlimm sein, wenn Raucher unter sich ihrer Sucht nachgehen?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

Raucherrestaurants? Dann wird jedes Restaurant zum Raucherrestaurant, weil man ja Kunden nicht vergraulen will. Außerdem - in anderen Europäischen Ländern ist es zum Teil viel härter - Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit verboten. Geschadet hat es dort niemanden. Aber in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland hat die Lobby der Tabakindustrie bisher dafür sorgen können, daß die Raucher weitestgehend freie fahrt haben. 

Wenn sie nur ihre Wohnungen vollqualen würden. Aber dazu kommt ja noch, daß die Säcke überall ihre Kippen fallen lassen, anstatt sie zu entsorgen. Langsam wird es Zeit, dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

Oh, und hängt die Automaten ab - schließlich können sich da schon die 10 Jährigen versorgen und machen es auch.

----------

## think4urs11

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Oh, und hängt die Automaten ab - schließlich können sich da schon die 10 Jährigen versorgen und machen es auch.

 

Das aber nur noch dieses Jahr. Ab nächstes Jahr ist das zumindest deutlich erschwert. (Geht nur noch mit Geldkarte, und zwar nur mit einer die intern eine spezielle Kennung 'älter 18' trägt). Müßte klein-Marlboro-Man also schon die GK von Daddy klauen. Läden die an u-16 verkaufen gehören auch heute bereits angezeigt bevor das als Gegenargument kommt.

Ist sehr interessant zu lesen das die aggressiveren Töne hier von Nichtrauchern angeschlagen werden, die Raucher hingegen relativ gelassen bleiben *obwohl* sie angegriffen werden...

ok vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich eine Ausnahmeerscheinung unter den Rauchern, jedenfalls hab ich bisher nie Probleme mit Nichtrauchern gehabt. Abgesehen vom Räuchergeruch der mir anhaftet vielleicht, aber das gilt genauso für die Fraktion der in-den-Parfüm-Topf-Faller - das grenzt auch teils an Körperverletzung was da rübermieft.

----------

## Anarcho

@dev:

Ich meinte nicht das Raucherrestaurant sondern das "Wenn es nicht verboten ist rauche ich auf jedenfall weiter egal ob es jemand stört und der Nachbar sein Steak nicht mehr schmeckt"

@Think4Urs11

Die agressiveren Töne kommen ganz klar daher das die lieben Nichtraucher einfach seit Jahren "unterdrückt" werden und es sich einfach nichts tut. Dann stauen sich zwangsläufig die Emotionen und die wollen irgendwann mal raus.

Ich z.b. war schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr in ner Kneipe weil ich keinen Bock drauf hab meine gesamte Wäsche am nächsten Tag waschen zu müssen, mir den ganzen Abend die Augen tränen und ich nachts nicht schlafen kann weil ich den geruch nicht aus der Nase kriege. 

Nun gut, ich bin recht empfindlich was Rauch angeht, aber muss ich mir das bieten lassen? Nö, von mir sieht dann eben kein Wirt auch nur einen Euro.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn man ständig mit Rauch belästig wird, dann wird man eben sauer.

Und die Raucher haben keinen Grund sich aufzuregen denn sie werden von Nichtrauchern ja nicht belästig. Stattdessen hält sich doch keiner am Bahnhof an die Raucherstellen usw.

Und dann die Aussage von oben - super. Das spiegelt genau mein Bild von Rauchern wieder.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> Der typisch rücksichtsvolle Raucher. Ich könnt kotzen!

 

Uiuiui. Max Goldt hat mal geschrieben. "Ich lasse mir ungern von fleischfressenden Autofahrern das Rauchen verbieten". Und wenn Du jetzt zu der Minderheit gehörst, die wirklich gaaanz gaaanz dolle unter dem Rauch leidet, dann tut mir das leid. Und wenn Du fleissig radelst und kein Fleisch ist dann tut mir das noch ein bisschen mehr leid. Davon abgesehen ist Deine provozierende Äusserung nicht dazu geeignet ausser Deiner Sicht positiven Einfluss auf mich zu nehmen. Da wird es wohl eher dabei bleiben, das ich der "typisch rücksichtsvolle Raucher bin, der Dich zum Kotzen bringt" und Du für mich der "hardcore Nichtraucher" bleibst über den ich ein wenig lächele.

t.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Und dann die Aussage von oben - super. Das spiegelt genau mein Bild von Rauchern wieder.

 

Einverstanden.

Intoleranz ist leider/logischerweise auf beiden Seiten der Rauchwolke zu finden. Nur das 'wir' Raucher mehr Toleranz zeigen müßten und da nicht rauchen wo es andere stört oder gar gefährdet (der Arzt im OP mit der Fluppe im Maul).

Mir persönlich ist es sogar ganz recht das ich im Büro nicht rauchen darf sondern dafür in die Raucherecke dackeln muß.

Gibt aber leider auch ausgesprochene Egomanen die nicht einsehen das sie andere belästigen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die agressiveren Töne kommen ganz klar daher das die lieben Nichtraucher einfach seit Jahren "unterdrückt" werden und es sich einfach nichts tut. Dann stauen sich zwangsläufig die Emotionen und die wollen irgendwann mal raus.
> 
> Ich z.b. war schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr in ner Kneipe weil ich keinen Bock drauf hab meine gesamte Wäsche am nächsten Tag waschen zu müssen, mir den ganzen Abend die Augen tränen und ich nachts nicht schlafen kann weil ich den geruch nicht aus der Nase kriege. 
> ...

 

du sprichst mir aus Seele, Mann.   :Razz:  mir geht es genauso, langsam nervt es mich, dass es immer *ich* sein muss, der z.b im Bahnhof irgendwo anders hingeen muss, weil einer zugequalmt wird, klar wird einer irgendwann aggressiv.

Als ich nach Deutschland kam, war ich am Anfang ganz erstaunt, dass es so viele Leute hier Rauchen, vor allem Jugendliche, das hatte ich in meiner Heimat nie gesehen und wir sind schon ziemlich liberal. Aber schnell hat es mich genervt, dass man an jeder Ecke, wo man wartet, zugequalmt werden muss, und manchmal kann man nichts tun, außer den Rauch aushalten zu müssen. Ich bin Anarcho überempfindlich (gränzt an Allergie) gegen Rauch und es ist einfach eine Zumutung, dass ich sowas aushalten muss. Also, ich denke, da bin ich tolerant, der Raucher aber nicht, denn er tut es weiter, und ihm ist egal, ob es jemanden gibt, dem das stört, er qualmt einfach weiter, das hat mit Freiheit nichts mehr zu tun. Wir Nichtraucher sind tolerant genug, denn wir belästigen niemanden, indem wir nicht rauchen, und jemanden zu bieten, einmal für 10 Minuten nich zu rauchen, ist keine Belästigung sondern unsere Forderung für unsere Bedürfnisse.

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir ne Knöchel gebrochen und musste vor einer Woche (mit den Schienen, mit denen man nicht richtig laufen kann) in die Klinik. Da ich allein lebe und kein Auto habe, muss ich Bahn fahren. Ich saß da und da kommt ein Typ und fängt mich zuzuqualmen, dann habe ich ihn ganz freundlich darum geboten, dass er seine Kiepe ausmacht, und er wollte mich gleich in die Fresse hauen und als ich ihm mit den Krücken drohte, dann sagte er schließlich, dass wenn's mich stört, sollte ich irgendwo anders hingehen und dort sitzen. Und das habe ich auch getan. Also wer war denn hier tolerant?

Wir Nichtraucher sind mit Typen wie diesen täglich konfrontiert. Es gibt keinen Tag, an dem ich am Bahnhof nicht zugequamt werde, egal wo ich mich zum Teufel aufhalte, da gibt es jemanden der kommt und raucht und egal wie weit weggeht, man kam dem Rauch nicht entgehen. In größen Bahnhofen gibt es heute Raucherbereiche am Gleis, aber nicht bei mir daheim, weil wir zu klein sind, und der Raucher ist immer, der aggressiv reagiert, wenn man freie Luft will- Also liebe Raucher, erzähl mir nicht, dass wir intolerant sind...

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir ne Knöchel gebrochen und musste vor einer Woche (mit den Schienen, mit denen man nicht richtig laufen kann) in die Klinik. Da ich allein lebe und kein Auto habe, muss ich Bahn fahren. Ich saß da und da kommt ein Typ und fängt mich zuzuqualmen, dann habe ich ihn ganz freundlich darum geboten, dass er seine Kiepe ausmacht, und er wollte mich gleich in die Fresse hauen und als ich ihm mit den Krücken drohte, dann sagte er schließlich, dass wenn's mich stört, sollte ich irgendwo anders hingehen und dort sitzen. Und das habe ich auch getan. Also wer war denn hier tolerant? 

 

Also bitte. Welcher Raucher raucht denn im Nichtraucherabteil? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich fahre ürbigens IMMER im Nichtraucherabteil (und rauche nicht).

t.

----------

## Roller

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also bitte. Welcher Raucher raucht denn im Nichtraucherabteil? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich fahre ürbigens IMMER im Nichtraucherabteil (und rauche nicht).
> 
> t.

 

es gibt einige, die im Nichtraucherabteil rauchen. Vor allem dann, wenn der Zug voll ist.

Ich war letztens mal wieder in einer Kneipe, und meine Freundin hat es morgens (kam von der Nachtschicht), vorgezogen auf dem Sofa zu schlafen, weil sie der Qualmgeruch so gestört hat. Und ich habe definitiv keine Lust nachts um 2 oder 3 wenn ich heimkomme noch zu duschen.

Und, wie weiter oben angesprochen wurde, in eine Kneipe zu gehen, in der nicht geraucht wird kann doch auch keine Lösung sein. Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir in unserer 90.000-Einwohnerstadt auch keine bekannt ist.

Deswegen denke ich wäre es doch wirklich nicht so schwierig ein bisschen Rücksicht zu nehmen?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir ne Knöchel gebrochen und musste vor einer Woche (mit den Schienen, mit denen man nicht richtig laufen kann) in die Klinik. Da ich allein lebe und kein Auto habe, muss ich Bahn fahren. Ich saß da und da kommt ein Typ und fängt mich zuzuqualmen, dann habe ich ihn ganz freundlich darum geboten, dass er seine Kiepe ausmacht, und er wollte mich gleich in die Fresse hauen und als ich ihm mit den Krücken drohte, dann sagte er schließlich, dass wenn's mich stört, sollte ich irgendwo anders hingehen und dort sitzen. Und das habe ich auch getan. Also wer war denn hier tolerant?  
> 
> Also bitte. Welcher Raucher raucht denn im Nichtraucherabteil? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich fahre ürbigens IMMER im Nichtraucherabteil (und rauche nicht).
> 
> t.

 

ich hab auf dem Zug gewartet, ich war noch nicht im Zug.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab auf den Zug gewartet, ich war noch nicht im Zug

 

Naja, da bist Du aber auf einen unangenehmen Zeitgenossen gestossen, ich hätte mich bereitwillig verkrümelt.

t.

----------

## beejay

Leute, diese Diskussion ist hinfällig.

Wenn das Rauchen öffentlich geächtet werden soll, dann muss aber auch der Alkohol geächtet werden, denn dadurch entsteht ein wesentlich grösserer Volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden. Und auch die in letzter Zeit so forciert liberalisierten leichten Drogen wie Mariuhana und der ganze andere Kram gehören dann wieder genauso in die Ächtungsschublade wie das vor 15 Jahren bereits der Fall war.

Ich bin selbst Raucher. Ich frage, wenn ich in einem Lokal sitze, meine Tischnachbarn ob es stört, wenn ich rauche. Es steht jedem frei dann zu sagen "Ja". Wenn dies aber aus Höflichkeit unterbleibt kann dies nicht mein Problem sein. Und wenn ich irgendwo alleine sitze, niemand um mich rum, ich dann rauche und dann erst Nichtraucher kommen, dann finde ich es unverfroren zu sagen, dass der Rauch stört oder - noch schlimmer - ohne Worte aber mit demonstrativem Hüsteln zu protestieren.

Ich weiss, dass Rauchen schädlich ist. Ich will selbst damit aufhören, war dafür sogar in einer Therapie, die von meinem Arbeitgeber kostenlos für Mitarbeiter angeboten wurde. Fakt ist, ich habe es nicht geschafft. Verbote ziehen nicht, das drängt die Raucher nur in eine Nische. Die Folge ist, dass irgendwann niemand mehr über das Rauchen redet und der Aufklärungseffekt für "Noch-Nichtraucher" wie Jugendliche verloren geht.

Es ist einfach frech die Raucher zu verdrängen aber keine offensive Hilfe für Raucher anzubieten, die davon loskommen wollen: Hängt man am Tropf, kann man auf die Fanta-Ranch kommen. Spritzt man sich Domestos, kommt man auch zur Entgiftung. Ist man Raucher hört man nur "Schlechte Angewohnheit - lass es bleiben". Merkt Ihr was? Der Staat verdient zuviel an Rauchern, als dass eine solch offensive Hilfe durchkommen würde. Insofern lehne ich es ab über ein Thema zu diskutieren, bei dem je nach Belieben mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.

Mal eine Milchmädchenrechnung:

In Deutschland rauchen ca. 10. Mio Menschen durchschnittlich eine Schachtel am Tag. Von Dieser Schachtel sind - angenommen - 2 Euro Steuer. Das macht eine jährliche Steuereinnahme für den Bund von:

10.000.000 Menschen * 2 Euro Steuern * 365 Tage = 7,3 Mrd. Euro.

Jetzt hätte ich von Euch gerne mal eine Gegenrechnung, wie 7,3 Mrd. (und mehr) Euro für Gesundheitsschäden bei Rauchern ausgegeben werden.

----------

## energyman76b

500.000 Raucherbeine x 1000¤ pro Behandlung = 500Mil ¤ allein an Kosten für Raucherbeine. Günstig gerechnet

500.000 verstopfte Bauchaorten x 10.000¤ pro Behandlung = 5Mrd¤ allein für Bauchaorten.

und da sind die Folgekosten noch nicht drin.

Oder die ganzen Krebserkrankungen.

Und Transplantationen.

Und der Müll durch herumliegende Kippen.

Und die Brände, ausgelöst durch Kippen.

Übrigens stinken 'Tüten' deutlich weniger anhaltend als Zigaretten... und hat schonmal jemanden öffentlich an 'ner Bong saugen gesehen?

Man will ja auch Rauchen nicht verbieten - aber Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit, damit sollte längst schluß sein!

----------

## beejay

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 500.000 Raucherbeine x 1000¤ pro Behandlung = 500Mil ¤ allein an Kosten für Raucherbeine. Günstig gerechnet
> 
> 500.000 verstopfte Bauchaorten x 10.000¤ pro Behandlung = 5Mrd¤ allein für Bauchaorten.

 

Es sind ca. 20.000 Raucherbeine pro Jahr in D (Quelle) und die verstopfte Bauchaorta oder andere Koronalkrankheiten sind nicht nur auf das Rauchen zurückzuführen - wir wollen die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen.

----------

## beejay

Sorry, ich wollte eigentlich auf alles eingehen, habe aber leider zu früh auf "Absenden" gedrückt.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 500.000 Raucherbeine x 1000¤ pro Behandlung = 500Mil ¤ allein an Kosten für Raucherbeine. Günstig gerechnet
> 
> 500.000 verstopfte Bauchaorten x 10.000¤ pro Behandlung = 5Mrd¤ allein für Bauchaorten.
> 
> und da sind die Folgekosten noch nicht drin.
> ...

 

...darauf ging ich oben bereits ein.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und der Müll durch herumliegende Kippen.

 

...Bierdosen/-einwegflaschen, Kaugummis, Tempotaschentücher...

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und die Brände, ausgelöst durch Kippen.

 

...durch besoffene und bekiffte, durch einfache technische Defekte...

Du reduzierst die Schlechtheit der Welt alleine auf die Raucher -- das ist absurd.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Übrigens stinken 'Tüten' deutlich weniger anhaltend als Zigaretten... und hat schonmal jemanden öffentlich an 'ner Bong saugen gesehen?

 

Es geht hier und bei dem Verbot nicht um den Geruch, sondern um den gesundheitlichen Aspekt. Und da steht Gras als potenzielle 'Einstiegsdroge' nunmal an einem Ende der Kette.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Man will ja auch Rauchen nicht verbieten - aber Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit, damit sollte längst schluß sein!

 

OK, kein Problem. Dann müssen konsequenterweise aber auch Alkohol und Koffein in der Öffentlichkeit verboten werden. Und LAN-Spiele in Internetcafes müssen auch verboten werden (schliesslich ist hier auch ein gesundheitsschädigender Suchtfaktor vorhanden).

----------

## energyman76b

Alkohol und Kaffee verpestet aber nicht die Luft und macht alle anderen mitkrank.

Und Lanspielchen noch weniger.

Der Rauch hingegen schädigt deine Mitmenschen und richtet nebenbei auch noch Schäden an Gebäuden und elektronischen Geräten an.

Wenn die Leute rauchen wollen, sollen sie das zu Hause machen. Da gehen sie niemanden auf den Sack. Wenn sie das nicht hinbekommen sollten sie sich mal Gedanken machen.

Und nein, Rauchen ist keine Sucht. Eine schlechte Angewohnheit, ja, Sucht nein. Und hälst du es wirklich nicht ohne Nikotin aus - Schnupftabak. Der qualmt nicht alles voll und ist weniger schädlich. Oder kau das Zeug. Macht häßliche Zähne? Na.. die fallen doch sowieso aus....

----------

## beejay

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Alkohol und Kaffee verpestet aber nicht die Luft und macht alle anderen mitkrank.
> 
> Und Lanspielchen noch weniger.

 

Du möchtest Dich über das Thema "Ko-Abhängigkeit" informieren.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Der Rauch hingegen schädigt deine Mitmenschen und richtet nebenbei auch noch Schäden an Gebäuden und elektronischen Geräten an.

 

Bitte lies, was ich weiter oben schrieb: Ich frage - wenn niemand widerspricht, dann rauche ich. Und welche Schäden an Gebäuden und Elektronik? Du meinst das vergilben der Wände, die man sowieso alle drei Jahre streichen sollte bzw. Überhitzung durch den Nikotin-/Staubmischmasch, der überhaupt erst dann entsteht, wenn eben Staub (Thema: Reinlichkeit und Saubermachen) dazukommen?

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Wenn die Leute rauchen wollen, sollen sie das zu Hause machen. Da gehen sie niemanden auf den Sack. Wenn sie das nicht hinbekommen sollten sie sich mal Gedanken machen.

 

Ja genau! Mich regen diese besoffenen Typen und Schnallen in Kneipen auch immer total auf - sollen die sich doch zuhause die Kante geben!  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und nein, Rauchen ist keine Sucht. Eine schlechte Angewohnheit, ja, Sucht nein.

 

Falsch. Es ist eine Sucht, bei der die psychologische Komponente überwiegt - ähnlich zur Spiel- bzw. Kaufsucht.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und hälst du es wirklich nicht ohne Nikotin aus - Schnupftabak. Der qualmt nicht alles voll und ist weniger schädlich. Oder kau das Zeug. Macht häßliche Zähne? Na.. die fallen doch sowieso aus....

 

Um zumindest an den Rand der Nikotinsucht (also der echten physiologischen Komponente) zu gelangen, müsste man 60 Zigaretten pro Tag rauchen. Aber selbst wenn man dies tut ist die Menge noch zu gering, um den Organismus in eine Abhängigkeit zu bringen. Eher wird dieser die Schotten dicht machen und mit Herzrasen und anderen Warnsignalen antworten.

----------

## misterjack

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und nein, Rauchen ist keine Sucht. Eine schlechte Angewohnheit, ja, Sucht nein.

 

man sieht, du hast von nix ahnung. rauchen ist eine körperliche sucht, frage deinen arzt wenn du es nicht glauben willst.

im gegensatz ist kiffen nur eine seelische abhängigkeit und man kommt schnell weg. beim alk ist es wieder eine andere sache, da entwickelt es sich zur körperlichen sucht, wenn eine stoffwechselkrankheit einsetzt und der körper den alk als lebensnotwendige nahrung ansieht

----------

## marc

Eine Ärztin hat mir das mal in etwa so erklärt, kann es nicht wörtlich und auch wahrscheinlich auch nicht sinngemäß korrekt wiedergeben. Ich versuche es trotzdem mal.

Das in Zigaretten enthaltene Nikotin sorgt dafür das im Gehirn Botenstoffe ausgeschüttet werden die sich Glückshormone nennen. Diese sorgen für eine bessere Stimmung und mildern das Agressionsverhalten. Gut beobachten kann man das wenn man unter Stress steht und sich dann eine Zigarette anmacht, man wird ruhiger. Da dieses 'Gefühl' aber nicht lange anhält, muss man natürlich immer für genug Nachschub sorgen. Tut man das nicht schreit der Körper danach. Die Auswirkungen bei Entzug sind demnach, weniger Glückshormone und dadurch schlechtere Stimmung, erhöhte Aggressivität bis hin zu Depressionen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ist das nicht toll? Ist das nun stark suchtfördernd oder nicht frage ich mich? Ob man das körperliche Sucht nennen kann/darf ist was anderes.

 

Das Paradoxe ist natürlich das der Körper von Natur aus (auch sitiuationsbedingt) diese Botenstoffe aussendet, aber in VIEL geringerer Dosis. Man gewöhnt sich aber an die höhere Dosis und braucht eine sehr lange Zeit bis der menschliche Körper wieder mit der 'normalen' Dosis zurecht kommt.

Dazu kommt natürlich noch das sich angewöhnende Verhalten. Nach dem Essen, beim Verzehr von Alkohol, nach dem Duschen (bei mir  :Smile: ), beim Kaffee trinken ... Auto fahren ... blah blah.

Das beste Ergebnis meiner (mehrmaligen) Selbstversuchsentwöhnung war 6 Monate. Gut schmecken, riechen, atmen. Es war wunderbar.

Kollegen und Freunde die aufgehört haben, sagen mir es dauert Jahre bis man überhaupt schon nicht mehr daran denkt sich eine anzuzünden. Wenn der Fall eintritt dann hat man es geschafft, vorher nicht. Wenn man dauernd daran denkt muss man immer wieder zu sich nein sagen.

Ich persönlich habe schon Depressionen bekommen beim Aufhören und habe ein wenig Angst es wieder (wieder mal) zu versuchen. Die schlechte Laune hat meinen Kollegen und Freunden auch zu schaffen gemacht und ich bekam ein paar warme Worte zu hören. Besser als ein Satz heisse Ohren von dem ich manchmal nicht weit entfernt war, wobei ich es dann auch verdient hätte.

Wenn ich aufhören könnte würde ich es tun, und ich verstehe das Nichtraucher belästigt fühlen. Es ist auch nicht witzig das mehr als 3000 Leute pro Jahr an Passivrauchen sterben, so sagen es verschiedene Statistiken.

Das Geschwätz mit den Krankenkassen kann ich aber nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Es kostet auch eine Menge Geld wenn man sich ein Bein bricht beim Skifahren, allgemein beim Sport oder sonstwas. Sport verbieten? Keine 2 Treppenstufen auf einmal nehmen, man könnte schneller umknicken? Wo soll das hinführen?

Deutschland war übrigens eines von nur (ich glaube) 2 Ländern in der EU, die sich gegen die EU-Richtlinie "Tabakwerbeverbot" gesträubt haben. Natürlich hat die Tabakindustrie nichts damit zu tun, und die Steuern auch nicht :/

Wenn es eine Methode gäbe bei der man weniger Nebenwirkungen hätte, würde ich sofort aufhören.

Denn immerhin bin ich Drogenabhängig (Zigaretten-Nikotin = Droge).

In meinem Verein hat man sogar einen Nichtrauchertag eingeführt, an dem Tag geh ich halt nicht hin.

So long.

----------

## mc-max

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja genau! Mich regen diese besoffenen Typen und Schnallen in Kneipen auch immer total auf - sollen die sich doch zuhause die Kante geben! 
> 
> 

 

In den Kneipen und Restaurants stehen nun mal Essen und Getränke auf der SPEISEkarte was auch den primären Zweck solcher Einrichtung wiederspiegelt. Und hierher kommen dann eben auch die Leute, die essen, sich vollfressen oder totsaufen wollen. So ein besoffenes, voll gesabbertes Schwein mag unangenehm und widerlich sein, schädigt aber keinesfalls meine Gesundheit. Raucher jedoch schon!

"Gehe doch nicht in eine Kneipe wo geraucht wird" zieht nicht. Wie wäre es wenn die gleichgesinnten Raucher, denen die Besoffenen zu wider sind, sich ein anderes Lokal aufsuchen oder eröffnen, wo nur gequalmt wird und strenge Promillenkontrolle herrscht?

Auch wenn es in Deutschland 10 mio Raucher gibt sind sie gegenüber den restlichen 70 mio Nichtrauchern, die sich von den Rauchern belästigt füllen und sich um ihre Gesundheit sorgen, trotzdem eine Minderheit die eben Rücksicht auf die anderen nehmen sollte.

Und wo wir beim Thema Toleranz wären, die lieben Raucher dürfen heute immer noch rauchen, weil es eben von den 70 mio Nichtrauchern noch so viele tolerante Menschen gibt, die eben aus Höflichkeit einem an dem Nachbartisch das Rauchen erlauben, anstatt ihn zu bitten bei sich zuhause zu Rauchen und dafür zu sorgen, dass Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit verboten und verpönt wird. Doch das gilt zu ändern!

----------

## Inte

Ich gehe bewußt nicht auf die vorangegangene Diskussion ein, reflektiere aber das ein oder andere Statement und lasse sie bewußt in eine Beschreibung meines Verhaltens einfließen. - Comments are welcome.

<- ist Raucher und das schon seit über 14 Jahren.

Warum ich damit angefangen habe, weiß ich nicht mehr. Einerseits verwünsche ich meinen damaligen Leichtsinn überhaupt einen Glimmstengel angefaßt zu haben. Andererseits ist diese schlechte Angewohnheit/Sucht ein Teil von mir, den ich nur ungern missen möchte.

Es gibt zwei grundverschiedene Verhaltensweisen bei meinem Konsum.

Zum einen ist Rauchen ein Stück Lebensqualität für mich. Die bewußt genossene Zigarette zum Kaffee, nach dem Essen, abends zum Sherry oder im gemütlichen Kreis mit Freunden ist mehr als der pure Genuß. Sie entspannt und belebt mich zugleich.

Zum anderen gibt es Momente in denen ich unkontrolliert eine Zigarette nach der Anderen vernichte. Meistens bei Arbeiten am Computer, beim Weg vom/zum Parkplatz, beim spazieren gehen oder im angeheiterten Zustand in der Kneipe. Dann frage ich mir hinterher auch, ob es wirklich notwendig war ein ganzes Päckchen am Tag abzufackeln.

Diese unbewußt gerauchten Zigaretten sind das eigentliche Problem, dass ich mit dem rauchen habe. Jedes Mal wenn ich einen Sargnagel in den Fingern habe, mich frage wann ich ihn eigentlich angemacht habe und halbgeraucht entsorge. Da ärger ich mich jedes Mal über mich selbst und den Nikotinkater. Das würde ich gerne unterbinden, aber leider geht das nicht so einfach.

In unserer Wohnung wird nicht geraucht. Jeder (mich eingeschlossen) hat raus in den Hof zu gehen. Meine Freundin ist Nichtraucher und mein vollstes Verständnis, dass sie den Qualm nicht in der Bude haben möchte. Kalten Rauch empfinde selbst ich als Raucher, als sehr unangenehm. Deswegen landen unsere Klamotten nach einer abendlichen Tour durch sie Stadt immer direkt im Wäschesack.

Restaurants in denen exzessiv geraucht wird, werden von uns gemieden. Wenn mir beim essen schon die Augen tränen, ist der Laden für uns gestorben. Meine Freundin sagt immer: "Tabak riecht so gut, aber angezündet ist der Gestank einfach nur zum weglaufen." Das tun wir dann auch.

Am Tisch rauche ich nur eine Zigarette zum Espresso. Falls sich jemand daran stört, weiche ich halt auf die Terasse aus. Soviel Verständnis habe ich dann doch. Am schlimmsten sind die Raucher, denen Verbote und klare Worte egal sind. Da könnte ich jedesmal ausrasten, wenn mir so ein egoistisches Exemplar begegnet.

Meine Gesundheit liegt mir sehr am Herzen. Ich treibe Sport, trinke in Maßen, geh regelmäßig zum Arzt und ernähre mich ausgewogen. Nur die unbewußt gerauchten Zigaretten geben mir zu denken (ca. 90% meines Konsums). Leider führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei, ganz damit aufzuhören und ich weiß schon jetzt, dass es mir sehr schwer fallen wird.

Es ist ungefähr 6 Jahre her, da habe ich von heute auf morgen keine Lust mehr verspürt zu rauchen. Ein ganzes Jahr lang habe ich nicht einen Gedanken an Zigaretten verschwendet und mich Pudelwohl gefühlt. Dann bin ich umgezogen, neue Bekannte, eine gemütliche Runde und *schwupps* hatte ich zum Kaffee eine Zigarette in der Hand. Ich weiß bis heute nicht warum.

Ihr seht, bisher konnte ich mir meiner Einstellung gut leben, auch wenn ich das eine oder andere gerne ändern würde. Womit ich überhaupt nicht klar komme, sind diese militanten Nicht-/Raucher. Jeder pocht auf sein Recht und würde dem Gegenüber am liebsten an die Gurgel springen. Dafür habe ich NULL Verständnis!

So far,

Euer Inte.

PS.: Wenn am Ende vom Tag noch viel Zeit übrig ist, entspanne ich mich auch gerne bei einer schönen Pfeife. Da gibt es keinen unbewußten Genuß. Die Glut bekommt dann meine volle Aufmerksamkeit und Zuwendung. Ruhe und Entspannung pur. So alle zwei Wochen 'ne gute Stunde abschalten und die Seele baumeln lassen.

----------

## energyman76b

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   Und nein, Rauchen ist keine Sucht. Eine schlechte Angewohnheit, ja, Sucht nein. 
> 
> man sieht, du hast von nix ahnung. rauchen ist eine körperliche sucht, frage deinen arzt wenn du es nicht glauben willst.
> 
> im gegensatz ist kiffen nur eine seelische abhängigkeit und man kommt schnell weg. beim alk ist es wieder eine andere sache, da entwickelt es sich zur körperlichen sucht, wenn eine stoffwechselkrankheit einsetzt und der körper den alk als lebensnotwendige nahrung ansieht

 

habe ich, die Antwort:

rauchen ist eine schlechte Angewohnheit.

Welche Entzugserscheinungen gibt es denn, wenn man mit Rauchen aufhört?

Das bißchen Nikotin-jieper? Und das soll Sucht sein? Ich habe auch ab und an Lust auf Schokolade, bin ich deswegen Abhängig?

----------

## misterjack

wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fre**e halten sag ich da nur! solltest dich mal in thema sucht weiterbilden, bevor du weiter geistigen dünnschiss dazu ablässt   :Cool: 

----------

## energyman76b

@misterjack

Na wenn du so schlau bist, erleuchte uns doch.

Welche Nebenwirkungen gibt es bei Kippenentzug?

Krämpfe?

Schmerzen?

Kreislaufprobleme?

Vernichtungsgefühle?

Bitte, klär mich auf!

Warum ist Rauchen eine 'Sucht'?

Es ist eine schlechte Angewohnheit, mehr nicht.

Und ich habe selbst meinen Nikotinentzug hinter mir, als ich mit Tabakschnupfen aufgehört habe - nach 2 Jahren des täglichen Großkonsums. Ich konnte keine Entzugserscheinungen feststellen, die es wert wären, darüber nachzudenken. 2 Tage nicht wissen, wohin mit den Händen, ist kaum eine Suchterscheinung, oder?

----------

## Deever

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 2 Tage nicht wissen, wohin mit den Händen, ist kaum eine Suchterscheinung, oder?

 Was soll es denn deiner Meinung nach sonst sein?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Inte

Jetzt kommt erstmal runter. Mit stumpfer Polemik und ohne den Willen seine eigene Position zu überdenken, eskaliert eure Diskussion doch nur.

@misterjack: Bleib doch mal sachlich. Dauerndes "Ist es nicht! und "Ist es wohl!" bringt doch nix. Wenn du dem guten Mann keine zum Thema gehörigen Informationen eröffnen kannst/willst, dann sei wenigstens mit deinen Formulierungen etwas höflicher.

@energyman76b: Nur weil du keine Entzugserscheinungen hattest, ist es eine Frechheit dies zu verallgemeinern! Mit etwas Eigeninitiative findest du sicherlich auch Informationen im Netz der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikotinsucht

Ich könnte ausflippen, wenn ich sowas sehe.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hoschi

Wo ist die Petition gegen die zuerst genannte Petition?

Nichtraucherfundamentalisten...

Was, es gibt ein Raucherzimmer?Unglauebige!

*boooom*

Ich bin dafuer dass es in jedem Restaurant (wenn moeglich, und dass ist es fast immer irgendwie halbwegs) ein Nichtraucherbereich gibt, und der derzeitige Ansatz dazu ist nicht schlecht. Genauso in Banken oder Amtsraeumen.

Aber wenn man das Rauchen in Bars oder Discos verbieten will, dann ist dass weder sozial noch irgendwie realistisch! Dann sollten wir erstmal den Alkohol verbieten, viel schaedlicher - vor allem, Alkohol kann auch voellig unbeteiligte z.B. im Strassenverkehr toeten. Oder besser noch, die laute Musik, total schaedlich.

Vielleicht ist der deutsche politische Kurs von Lobbyisten gepraegt, aber der Status Q ist 1000xmal besser als die antisemitische Nichtraucherfundmentalismus den man in anderen Laender sieht.

Mein Lebensgrundsatz: Freiheit > Sicherheit

Gilt bei mir Sachgebietsuebergreifend, vom Datenschutz bis Terrorismus zum Rauchen, dazu gehoert aber auch gegenseitige Ruecksicht (von beiden Seiten).

----------

## think4urs11

@hoschi:

spätestens jetzt wird der ganze Threat sehr polemisch und führt absehbar zu keinem irgendwie produktiven Ergebnis mehr  :Wink: 

Soll nicht heißen das ich dir nicht bepflichte was Todesfolge mit ursächlich 'irgendwie Alk im Spiel beipflichte.

Trotzdem ist das irgendwo zwischen Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und Eulen nach Athen tragen.

Deinem Lebensgrundsatz kann ich zu 100% zustimmen. Aber leider sind wir zwei ein viel zu kleiner Teil der Horde Lemminge äähhh deutschen Bürger...

Dabei ist selber denken sowas feines, strengt kaum an wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat und (wichtig für die Ladies) es verbrennt sehr viele kcal, hält also schlank  :Wink: 

@Inte:

Geduld, Verständnis und konstruktive Kritik sind eben nicht jedermans Sache, aber das hattest du ja grade auch geschrieben. Die Welt ist leider voll mit rücksichtslosen Egozentrikern, seien das nun Raucher, Nichtraucher, Bush-Anhänger, NPD-Wähler, religiöse Fundamentalisten die mit Todesstrafe drohen weil jemand den Glauben nicht (mehr) teilt, oder oder oder

... womit ich niemandem der sich hier im Thread geäußert hat auf die Füße treten will. Das ich mehr auf der 'wir sollten uns alle viel mehr lieb haben'-Schiene unterwegs bin sollte bereits klar geworden sein durch meine sonstigen Beiträge im Thread   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mc-max

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Dann sollten wir erstmal den Alkohol verbieten, viel schaedlicher - vor allem, Alkohol kann auch voellig unbeteiligte z.B. im Strassenverkehr toeten. 

 

Alkohol im Strassenverkehr ist auch verboten! 

Das Anzünden eine Zigarette auf der Autobahn, wie auch in der Stadt, ist auch nicht weniger gefährlich. In der Zeit wo man sich die Kippe anzündet und mal 1 sec nicht auf die Strasse schaut, brettert man locker 50 Meter auf der Autobahn (und wenn jetzt einer bremst...). Spannend wird es vor allem wenn man noch den Rauch in die Augen bekommt und einem Plötzlich in der Stadt ein Kind vor das Auto springt. Ich war weder angetrunken, noch war ich schnell, noch habe ich geraucht, doch gab es trotzdem ne Beule am Auto. Hätte ich in dem Augenblick ne Kippe angezündet wäre das Kind und später auch ich voll im Ars** 

Lassen wir mal die Sache mit dem Alkohol, das ist ein Thema für ein anderes Thread. Dieser hier geht ums Rauchen.

----------

## misterjack

zigarette beim unfall führt öfters zur teischuld. ab 130 und zigarette zahlt keine versicherung mehr, nur so zur info  :Wink: 

@inte, sorry hats recht, mir ging das nur auf den keks

----------

## mc-max

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> zigarette beim unfall führt öfters zur teischuld. ab 130 und zigarette zahlt keine versicherung mehr, nur so zur info 
> 
> 

 

Echt? das wußte ich nicht. Aber das ist genau dass was ich gemeint habe.

----------

## oscarwild

Moinmoin,

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich selbst habe ca. 10 Jahre lang geraucht (ca.  10 - 20 Zigaretten pro Tag), und bin jetzt seit über 3 Jahren "clean". Ich habe mehrere Versuche unternommen, aufzuhören, geglückt ist mir das, ähnlich wie STiGMaTa_ch, erst mit dem Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" von Alan Carr.

Angefangen hatte ich damals - ganz klassisch - weil einfach jeder in meiner Clique geraucht hat. Das ist der ganz normale "Gruppenzwang", ein gruppendynamisches Phänomen, mit dem wir rein biologisch vorgeprägt sind.

Bitte nicht missverstehen: niemand hat explizit gesagt: Du musst jetzt rauchen, sonst gehörst Du nicht dazu. Aber man möchte einfach zur Gruppe gehören, und wenn das Rauchen in der Gruppe "normal" ist, möchte man selbst auch so "normal" sein, wie die anderen. Jugendliche ticken so...

Nun wird wohl keiner ernsthaft behaupten wollen, dass Rauchen nicht ungesund sei. Daraus, und der Sucht, die Nikotin und die beigemengten Zusatzstoffe der Zigaretten definitiv erzeugen, ergibt sich für mich die erste Notwendigkeit, das Rauchen deutlich einzuschränken.

Liebe Raucher, die Ihr an Eurer Süchtigkeit zweifelt: bitte kauft Euch das Buch von Alan Carr! Der Inhalt ist nicht der, den ihr vielleicht erwartet - keine Moralpredigt. Euch werden nur die Augen geöffnet. Ihr riskiert für das Buch aktuell 8,- Euro (in Deutschland), und etwas Zeit zum lesen. Und wenn ihr dann immernoch meint, es sei vollkommener Quatsch, reisst die Seiten heraus, und verwendet sie als Papers für Eure Kippen.

Also bitteschön - wer wirklich weiss was er tut, nur zu. Tatsächlich rechnet sich ein Raucher für die Staatskasse, sonst wäre es schon lange verboten, macht Euch da mal keine Sorgen.

Aber: bitte erst ab einem Alter, in dem die Persönlichkeit genug gefestigt ist, um sich aus freien Stücken für oder gegen das Rauchen zu entscheiden, und bitte ohne für jedermann zugängliche Zigarettenautomaten, die nun mal keine Alterskontrolle durchführen können, und an denen sich bereits die zwölfjährigen bedienen!

Das andere ist der Schutz der Nichtraucher. Es ist und bleibt unangenehm, wenn man ein öffentliches Gebäude betritt, in dem geraucht wird. Die Augen beginnen zu brennen, die Klamotten stinken auch am nächsten Tag noch, und auch passivrauchen ist schädlich. Es darf selbstverständlich nicht darum gehen, Raucher zu diskriminieren - Raucher sind keine schlechteren oder gar - wie immer behauptet wird - willensschwache Menschen.

Aber was spricht gegen den Vorschlag, dass in öffentlichen Einrichtungen Rauchverbot herrscht?

Ich denke, es ist jedem Raucher zumutbar, kurz nach draussen zu gehen, um seinen Nikotinbedarf zu decken. Zuhause und auf der Straße kann der Raucher doch qualmen so viel und so lange er möchte!

----------

## slick

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Ich habe das zitierte Posting so verstanden, als wolle der Poster, daß man in dne ganzen Zügen rauchen darf, anstatt, wie bisher, nur in den Raucherabteilen (und die gibt es natürlich auch bei 'uns'). Allerdings sind in einigen Wagen, insbesondere aus den 70ern, keine wirkliche Trennungen vorhanden ....

 

Hast Du falsch verstanden. 

Ich habe nur mal erlebt dass ich im Zug brav ins Bistro (die einzige Raucherzone in dem Zug) ging um auf der langen Fahrt mal eine zu rauchen. Da wurde ich dann vollgemotzt von der Bedienung, das ich ja erstens was zu kaufen hätte wenn ich im Bistro bin und außerdem der Rauch da störe. Da denk ich mir doch hey, wie blöd sind "die"? Erstens will ich nichts kaufen nur weil ich anständigerweise von Nichtraucherabteil in die Raucherecke gehe um da meiner Sucht zu fröhnen und zu anderen da ist ausgeschildertes Rauchergebiet, da will ich mich nicht dafür anmachen lassen das ich da rauche. 

Klar sehe ich es auch ein das Nichtraucher nicht belästigt werden wollen, andererseits sehe ich nicht ein das ich als Raucher dann nicht toleriert werden soll. Stelle man sich doch nur mal vor ein toller Politiker kommt auf die Idee Alkohol zu erbieten, weils schädlich ist und nurnoch Tee in der Öffentlichkeit getrunken werden darf. Da wäre auch das Geschrei groß. Vielleicht wäre es mir egal und ich vielleicht würde es sogar begrüßen. Und dann versetzt dich mal in die Lage des Biertrinkers der das garnicht verstehen kann.  Klar hinkt der Vergleich, aber soll mal als Denkanstoß gelten.

Ich finde Deutschland hat andere Probleme als darüber zu diskutieren ob Rauchen böse ist oder nicht. (Und vielleicht sinken die Raucherzahlen ja automatisch wenn es soziale Sicherheit und ausreichend Arbeitsplätze gibt ... )  :Wink: 

Ach und eins noch, was ich mir nicht verkneifen kann  :Wink:  Bei den aktuellen Preisen ist Rauchen einfach Luxus. Ich kanns mir leisten ...  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ach und eins noch, was ich mir nicht verkneifen kann  Bei den aktuellen Preisen ist Rauchen einfach Luxus. Ich kanns mir leisten ... 

 

Entweder bist du naiv/doof oder ein anständiger deutscher Bürger (Vielleicht wird das zweite aber eindeutig ins erste abgebildet  :Wink:  Aber das soll hier egal sein).

Wenn du ernsthaft günstiger rauchen WILLST, dann hast du einen "Freund" oder einen "Freund, der einen Freund" kennt, der regelmäßig Zigaretten aus Polen oder vom Vietnamesen auf der Straße  um die Ecke holen kann. Rauchen schadet der Gesundheit, Zoll umgehen kriminalisiert den "armen" Bürger, der seine Greifer nicht von der Fluppe kriegen kann, Der Staat wird um "gerechte" Einkünfte betrogen und zeigt wunderbar auf, wie ABHÄNGIG im Augenblick der Staat direkt von den Rauchern ist, weil sonst müssten sie ja nicht andauernd die Tabaksteuern erhöhen. Um die Gesundheit der Bürger geht es dabei nur als Vorwand.

Ach ja, die Debatte ist lustig, wenn die einen über den Vorteil von Lungenkrebs mit 40 gegenüber Alzheimer mit 70, die anderen über den Vergleich der Sucht Tabak gegen Alkohol (ist ja auch ne Sucht, macht auch krank, zerstört sogar noch schneller Existenzen und Familien) und eine kleine Minderheit, die sich anscheinend nur in Polemik stürzen kann redet über das eigentliche Ansinnen, dass in der momentanen Gesetzgebung und gelebten Intoleranz Raucher schlicht Körperverletzung begehen, indem sie anderen den Rauch "aufzwingen", die sich auch einfach amüsieren wollen oder schlicht öffentlichen Raum (in geschlossenen Räumen  :Wink:  ) mitbenutzen wollen.

Ich schließe mich als Nichtraucher der Debatte um letzteres an, wenn auch lieber auf sachlicher Ebene. Aber da ich in Heidelberg mittlerweile eine hübsche Kneipe/Cafe gefunden habe, dass zwei Lokale, je eines für Raucher und eines für Nichtraucher, hat, komme ich am Wochenende wenigstens nicht mehr nach Rauch sondern nach Bier stinkend nach hause.

ABER WEHE, HIER SAGT JEMAND WAS GEGEN ALKOHOL!!!EINSELF1 (war das ein Ansatz von Plenken, oder wie hieß das? )

Einen schönen Tag noch diesem verhassten und deswegen umsomehr geliebten Land, meinem Land  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *mc-max wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Dann sollten wir erstmal den Alkohol verbieten, viel schaedlicher - vor allem, Alkohol kann auch voellig unbeteiligte z.B. im Strassenverkehr toeten.  
> 
> Alkohol im Strassenverkehr ist auch verboten! 
> 
> Das Anzünden eine Zigarette auf der Autobahn, wie auch in der Stadt, ist auch nicht weniger gefährlich. In der Zeit wo man sich die Kippe anzündet und mal 1 sec nicht auf die Strasse schaut, brettert man locker 50 Meter auf der Autobahn (und wenn jetzt einer bremst...). Spannend wird es vor allem wenn man noch den Rauch in die Augen bekommt und einem Plötzlich in der Stadt ein Kind vor das Auto springt. Ich war weder angetrunken, noch war ich schnell, noch habe ich geraucht, doch gab es trotzdem ne Beule am Auto. Hätte ich in dem Augenblick ne Kippe angezündet wäre das Kind und später auch ich voll im Ars** 
> ...

 

Sorry, aber wer im Auto oder in der Wohnung raucht...baeh

Sowas finde ich total ekelhaft! Dieser kalte Rauch, und dann ueberall   :Shocked: 

Nachts in der Disco, nach vier Doppelstunden (Mathe, Deutsch, BWR, Informatik) oder nach dem Essen zur Entspannung, JA, aber nicht da wo man "lebt" oder "schlaeft". Ich waere wahrscheinlich der erste der Amok laufen wuerde, wenn jemand in meinem Auto eine Kippe anzuendet, ich halte wirklich gerne am Parkplatz an, aber sowas...baeh

Alkohol ist im Strassenverkehr uebrigens nicht verboten, nur begrenzt, sogar fuer Fahranfeanger auf 0,3 Promille (wobei hier extrem streng vorgegangen wird), oder 0,5 Promille nach Beendigung der Probezeit. Wobei der Vergleich mit dem Rauchen wirklich hinkt, Alkohol ist eine allgemein akzeptierte Droge, das Rauchen nicht. Trotzdem ist das alles relativ vergleichbar.

Ich find die geplanten Kifferreglungen zwar auch gut (die nehmen einem sogar noch eine Woche spaeter den Lappen weg...hallo?), aber wenn ich hier an Bayern denke, ojee. In NRW passiert einem dann garnix, und in Bayern wird man gleich verknackt  :Very Happy: 

Genau das gleiche bei den Ego-Shootern oder Handys, heutzutage sind extreme Positionen wieder richtig in. Man muss nur die menschliche Dummheit (Eltern - DAUs) und Ignoranz  (Politiker) ausnuetzen. Schon kriegt man alles hin. Finde es wirklich schlimm, dass man einfach nicht normal nebeneinander Leben kann und versucht eine Situation offen zu eroertern. Wir unterscheiden uns ja sooo vom Iran  :Sad: 

Die Loesungen sind wirklich so einfach wie man sie immer haben will, nur wahr haben will sie keiner!

----------

## mc-max

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alkohol ist im Strassenverkehr uebrigens nicht verboten, nur begrenzt, sogar fuer Fahranfeanger auf 0,3 Promille (wobei hier extrem streng vorgegangen wird)

 

egal ob Fahranfänger oder nicht, will ich mal wissen was deine Versicherung und Polizei dazu sag, wenn du mit den "erlaubten" 0,2 Promille in einen Unfall verwickelt bist. Auch wenn der nicht selbstverschuldet war, wird man ihn dir anhängen, da du ihn ohne die 0,2 Promille eventuell hättest verhindern können. Der gegnerische Anwalt und der Richter werden hier nicht lange diskutieren, glaub mir.

Bei solchen Konsequenzen würde ich da eher Verboten statt begrenzt sagen.

Gruß.

max

----------

## misterjack

genauso isses, wenn man sich zu dem zeitpunkt ne zigarette anzündet oder handy am ohr hat  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

So, wie es mir meine Fahrlehrerin erklärt hat, hast du definitiv eine Teilschuld, logischerweise, denn du bist nicht nach §1 gefahren.

Diese 0,2 bzw 0,5 Grenze bei Alkohol gilt nur bei Routinekontrollen. Da dürfen sie dir raten, dass du dein Auto stehen lassen sollst, haben aber nichts gegen dich in der Hand, AUßER du zeigst körperliche Beeinträchtigungen, nuscheln, schwanken, etc.

Anders ist es beim Handy, da hast du sofort verloren, soweit ich das weiß, denn das ist ja schlicht und einfach verboten, solange der Motor an ist.

Bei der Kippe, um mich dieser Diskussion mal anzuschließen, sollte es meiner Meinung nach genauso wie beim Handy sein.

Bin allerdings auch für eine 0 Promille Regelung, denn so ne 0,5 Grenze kann nicht jeder richtig einschätzen.

Dann trinkt man mal nen Schluck, und denkt, es ginge noch, aber in Wirklichkeit hast du zuviel, und gefährdest damit dich, was weniger schlimm ist, als auch andere Unschuldige.

Und damit komme ich zu dem Punkt, der mich an der ganzen Raucherdebatte hier stört, und der auch schon oft angesprochen worden ist, aber irgendwie, von meinem Gefühl her, von zu wenigen Rauchern anerkannt wird.

Kein Nichtraucher hat etwas dagegen, dass sich die Raucher selbst schädigen, aber wir wollen nicht, dass ihr uns die Entscheidung abnehmt, ob wir Lungenkrebs oder andere durchs Rauchen verursachte Schädigungen unseres Körpers bekommen.

Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt der Fan von dieser Petition, aber ich will nicht gezwungenermaßen die potentiell gefährliche Luft einatmen...

Und das geht halt nur über ein Gesetz, bzw eine Soll Vorschrift...

Was ich sehr gut fände, wäre, dass jedes größere Lokal zwei Räume anbietet, die wirklich abgeschottet sind. So wie Raucherkinos, die es in Norddeutschland gibt.

Andererseits will ich auch nicht, dass das Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit vollkommen verboten wird, denn es ist ganz klar eine freie Entscheidung, dass man raucht. Und deswegen fände ich den oben angesprochenen Zwischenweg sehr gut.

Gäbe es das wirklich öfter, könnte man sich auch als Nichtraucher, aufgrund seiner Gruppe, mit der man weggeht, entscheiden, heute einmal in ein Raucherlokal zu gehen.

Da steckt aber dann eine Freiwilligkeit dahinter, die im Moment nicht gegeben ist.

Um es auf einen Punkt zu bringen.

Nichtraucher dürfen nicht zwangsmäßig dem Rauch der rauchenden MITbürgen ausgetzt werden und Rauchen darf NICHT pauschal verboten werden, denn auch diese sind Mitglieder unserer Demokratie.

Also bitte ein bisschen mehr Toleranz von beiden Seiten, und dann kann man sich mit Sicherheit (hoffentlich?!?) auf einen "goldenen Weg" einigen.

Viele Grüße 

Tobi

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich musst diese Thread einfach einmal ausgraben. Das mit dem Rauchverbot hat ja nun gut geklappt. In NRW gibt es jetzt z.B. ein Rauchverbot auch dort

wo Nichtraucher nicht belästigt und getötet werden. Umgesetzt von einer Gesundheitsministerin (von der Fiedensherbeibombpartei) ohne "höher" Ausbildung

(versucht hatte Sie es ja oft genug, scheint wohl an den schlechten Dozenten oder ähnliches gelegen zu haben  :Smile: ). Da wurde der Bevölkerung schon einmal

gezeigt was sie zu Tolerieren hat oder nicht, wovon sie sich belästigt fühlen muss oder nicht und woran sie zu Sterben hat usw.

Was mich bei den andersdenkenden aber nun brennend interessiert ist ihre Meinung hierzu bzw. was erwartet mich als nächste?

http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/fleischverzicht-gruene-wollen-veggie-day-in-kantinen-2047050.html

Darf ich bald an jedem zweiten Tag nur noch mit Ökoschläpchen öffentliche Plätze betreten zu wohle meiner Bandscheiben oder gar ohne Jesustreter keine Behörde

Montags und Mittwochs betreten? Nur nicht so Schüchtern, die Meinungen würden mich brennend Interessieren. Bald sind Bundestagswahlen und vielleicht muss

mir nur noch mal erklärt werden was für mich gut ist oder auch nicht, den ich weiß absolut nicht mehr wo ich meine Kreuze machen soll. Danke für die

Unterstützung.

MfG

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich denke das es ziemlich egal ist, wo du dein Kreuz machst. Im Endeffekt kann man folgendes sagen:

- jede Partei ihre Vor- und Nachteile

- jede Partei redet viel und macht wenig (da u.a. einfach zu viel Widerstand vorhanden ist)

- in der Politik ist es ein geben und nehmen untereinander

- es wird zunächst das eigene Fall gesichert

- du wirst die Welt nicht verändern (man hört es oft, leider trifft es auch zu, da zu wenig Gleichgesinnte vorhanden sind)

- unsere Politik wird aus dem Ausland und von gro0en Konzernen so extrem beeinflusst, dass junge, neue Politiker schnell ausgespielt haben (weil keine Lobby vorhanden ist)

Wie gesagt...Ist meine Meinung / Wahrnehmung. Die muss nicht für alle richtig sein.

LG

metal1ty

----------

